# Alexander Tcherepnin plays his piano sonata no. 1



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There were many less "radical" composers of the 20th century who stuck with tradition but still kept it fresh. Few did this with as much spontaneous invention as Tcherepnin did, to my ears. What an inventive mind he had!

I hope works of his can continually be performed more.

Here is the link to this piano sonata: 




He's performing it.


----------

